# Ram mount question



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Planning on shooting a black hawaiian ram in a few weeks, went through some catologues and cant find a form...
heard they are corcican rams... same difference, but im not sure if i believe that...

Can anyone tell me if the forms for a corcian are interchangeable for black hawaiians?

or should i just shoot a different type of ram? LOL 


also,
i have never mounted a ram before, and i only mounted 1 antelope, and when i got the horns, they were already disconnected from the core...

what is the most professional way to remove the horns from the cores?

and finally, how does the hair line up with the horns after mounting? ive seen african animals mounted and they shrink like crazy... is that african game only, or any game with horns?


Thanks for the tips

wish me luck!


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Black Hawaiin are just an all black corsican so it would use the same manninkin. The best way to remove the horns is the bag method. Put them in a trash bag with some water for a couple of weeks and let them rot off. If you boil them you will lose the soft area at the base of the horns. African horns are boiled that is why they lose the bottom of the horns and it has to be put back in with epoxy.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

When they "ROT OFF" what kind of smell does that imbed into the sheath of the horn? And how do you get rid of that smell?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Good luck JerseyJays ,dont forget to post some pics of it when your done .


----------



## hoytshooter35 (Jan 20, 2010)

*mounts*

two of my first three bow kills were corsican rams. One is 65 inches and the other is close to 80. My 65 is becoming a euro and the 80 is at the taxidermist. I looked at her previous rams and they look 150% identical to the "life" animal. She did tell me that they have to do something special with the horns because the are hollow. I am around a lot of exotic sheep. My friend raises black hawaiians, corsicans, mouflons, and painted desert. The blackies are a black corsican. They mount the same. This lady doing mine has a couple of blackies she did. Good luck. kill a biggin. they are a blast. especially spot and stalk.


----------



## caribou77 (Apr 11, 2010)

lkmn said:


> When they "ROT OFF" what kind of smell does that imbed into the sheath of the horn? And how do you get rid of that smell?


If its anything like the rotting smell of getting blood out of caribou antlers after you take the velvet off.....then its BAD. The best way to get rid of the smell is to leave them outside....for a while. Just be sure to protect them for the elements. And animals.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Went to Cold Brook Hunts in Homer, NY in search for a Corsican Ram to bowhunt and had a good time with a friend. 

We originally had like 15 people ready to go, then they slowly backed out until it was just 2 of us, and we had a blast. 

Very comfortable cabin in the woods, quiet... that is until we got there! lol .. we were shooting rifles off the porch every free minute we had! LOL 

Weather called for 18 mph winds and rain all weekend, so i packed a .223 just in case it was too windy for a bow shot.. 

Well, we arrived in NY at the cabin Friday evening, and the radio said "monsoon comming, heavy rain and 65 mph winds"... what a let down! 

I didnt sleep all night due to the lightning flashing through the windows in my face, and the rain pouring on the metal roof.... very depressing when i knew i had to hunt the next morning. 

we woke up at 7AM and the rain let up a bit, and actually stopped by 8, when we were getting set up in the stands.. camera men were supposed to film for their new website, but due to weather they stayed home 

well, the wind got nasty and the sky turned black... but it was all a hoax! it went from dark to bright blue skys with fluffy clouds and the wind dropped down to a respectable speed. by noon i shot my ram and my buddy got his 300 lb russian boar with a 7mm 

1 oclock we were bass fishing in T shirts and by 6 PM we were trying to shoot rifles at plinking targets but the HAIL was blowing under the awning and we were freezing cold, so we went inside, watched some hunting DVDs and went to bed... waking up the next morning, MOTHERS DAY, in MAY, to 2" of snow!!! 

Here are a few pics from the hunt: 

PS, i shot my ram with a 2 bladed rage... SWEET


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

*Corsican Ram*

First CONGRATS on Great Looking ram and one "HOG" of a boar your friend shot !!!:mg::thumbs_up Had the same exp. back in Sept. 89' with Hurrican "HUGO" on my first ram hunt...wind & rain all night...then nothing the next day to speak of !:dontknow: As far as getting the horns off your ram..you can also soak them in a plastic cont./old cooler full of water (changing the water every 3-4 days) @ this time of year it should only take 2-3 wks for them to come off the base with a tap of a rubber mallet @ the base of the horn. Good Luck on the mounting & lets see some PIC's when finished !!!:teeth:


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Nice lookiing animals, congrats!


----------



## hoytshooter35 (Jan 20, 2010)

*corsican horns*

The best way to get the smell out of the horns to to use bleach water. Pour it in the horns and let it sit.


----------

